# Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Nice little mini rubber there Mark. Lawrence Rhodes.....
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Dutko" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 25, 2007 8:50 AM
Subject: Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube


> Here is a short clip of the Yaris EV build with driving as well-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSZrpTb2_4I

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
/roger

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

www.electricyaris.com





> Roger Daisley wrote:
> 
> > Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
> > /roger
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

I'm Bccing Mark. I'm sure he will share. Lawrence Rhodes.....


> Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
> /roger
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*



> Roger Daisley wrote:
> > Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
> > /roger
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

All the specs are on the specs page of my site as well as a better 
copy of the video and some pics of the various build stages.

M




> Mike Chancey wrote:
> 
> > Roger Daisley wrote:
> >> Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Congrats, Mark!

Good that your video showed the Yaris on the road and
on the freeway, that will kill the perception that EVs
are slow or underpowered.
When I demonstrated my S10 EV to some visitors, it was
also the freeway experience that convinced them that
an EV is a feasible vehicle for daily commute.

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Mark Dutko
Sent: Sunday, November 25, 2007 4:32 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube

www.electricyaris.com





> Roger Daisley wrote:
> 
> > Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
> > /roger
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Thanks, at some point I am going to do a detailed video on my 
experiences with the Think. I hope to demonstrate the use of the car 
as well as add footage of interviews with peoples impressions and 
perceptions.

Mark




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > Congrats, Mark!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Cor van de Water writes:
> 
> Good that your video showed the Yaris on the road and
> on the freeway, that will kill the perception that EVs
> are slow or underpowered.
> When I demonstrated my S10 EV to some visitors, it was
> also the freeway experience that convinced them that
> an EV is a feasible vehicle for daily commute.

At one of the Oregon Electric Vehicle Assoc. meetings, a guy
was interested in going for a ride in an EV. I took him out
afterwards for a short loop on the I5 freeway out of Portland
(which goes up a significant hill).

As we were cruising uphill on the freeway at 70mph, his only
comment was:

"Oh"


Ralph

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Mark, the specs page shows the parts cost $30K. In an
earlier blog entry you were expecting the conversion
cost at $12K? Why the big difference? 
Jack

--- Mark Dutko <[email protected]> wrote:

> Thanks, at some point I am going to do a detailed
> video on my 
> experiences with the Think. I hope to demonstrate
> the use of the car 
> as well as add footage of interviews with peoples
> impressions and 
> perceptions.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> On Nov 26, 2007, at 12:58 PM, Cor van de Water
> wrote:
> 
> > Congrats, Mark!
> >
> > Good that your video showed the Yaris on the road
> and
> > on the freeway, that will kill the perception that
> EVs
> > are slow or underpowered.
> > When I demonstrated my S10 EV to some visitors, it
> was
> > also the freeway experience that convinced them
> that
> > an EV is a feasible vehicle for daily commute.
> >
> > Cor van de Water
> > Systems Architect
> > Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> > Email: [email protected] Private:
> http://www.cvandewater.com
> > Skype: cor_van_de_water IM:
> [email protected]
> > Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD#
> 25925
> > Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
> > Second Life:
>
www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected]
> [mailto:[email protected]] 
> > On Behalf Of Mark Dutko
> > Sent: Sunday, November 25, 2007 4:32 PM
> > To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion
> List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on
> YouTube
> >
> > www.electricyaris.com
> >
> >
> >
> >


> Roger Daisley wrote:
> > >
> > >> Very cool ... Anyone have the conversion details?
> > >> /roger
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

That is the cost including the car not the conversion cost- so 
something like $15k conversion cost apprx


> Jack Murray wrote:
> 
> > Mark, the specs page shows the parts cost $30K. In an
> > earlier blog entry you were expecting the conversion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Mark, Lawrence, all,



> > Here is a short clip of the Yaris EV build with driving as well-
> >
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSZrpTb2_4I


Nice clip, and way to go Mark! Wonderful to see shots of the car going
after hearing so much about it! Great inspiration to those that are
embarking on a conversion.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Mark, it's such a nice clean conversion with a new or newish car which 
too few seem to do in my opinion (because it makes our cause more 
attractive) so to furhter the impact of your work could you perhaps shed 
some light on the many details of it, mainly how the motor coupling was 
accomplished.

if you write the text on your website it wont so quickly get lost as it 
will here.
I think the motor coupling is the thing that keeps most from doing a 
conversion so any nice light that could be shed on that would probably 
be important

thanks
Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Mark, you write it's about 220v system voltage, I have been wondering if 
typical DC motors can make use of that much voltage in their RPM range. 
does it ever go up to that voltage? and if so in what situations

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

216V to the Zilla, not the motor. That's the point of the controller.




> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > Mark, you write it's about 220v system voltage, I have been
> > wondering if
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

When you want to add range, you can add more batteries in series, which has 
the effect of raising pack voltage. This in-turn means the battery amps 
will drop for a given power output. This is possible because the controller 
is essentially acting as a transformer and allowing a lower voltage to the 
motor, while increasing the amperage.

If your motor will turn into a fireball at 200v, you can just set the 
controller to never allow that much output. This is why most 
well-engineered controllers have programmable parameters.

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, November 27, 2007 8:03 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube


> Mark, you write it's about 220v system voltage, I have been wondering if
> typical DC motors can make use of that much voltage in their RPM range.
> does it ever go up to that voltage? and if so in what situations
>
> Dan
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Ah come on man. I'm designing a controller myself and you answer by 
saying the controller is what regulates the power to the motor??
I sort of knew that. please answer the question better

as I understand it the full voltage would be applied accelerating hard 
near the max rpm of the motor. do you have a volt meter on the motor?

also why are you selling parts of theYaris? just a new battery pack or 
complete roll back to ICE drive?

Dan


Mark Dutko wrote:
> 216V to the Zilla, not the motor. That's the point of the controller.
>
>
>


> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> >
> >
> >> Mark, you write it's about 220v system voltage, I have been
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

No, full voltage would not be applied if the controller was in current 
limit. Even a simple analog Curtis will do that. The Zilla Mark uses has 
fully programmable limits, and even with the conservative settings he has, 
the car still screams!

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 9:29 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube


> Ah come on man. I'm designing a controller myself and you answer by
> saying the controller is what regulates the power to the motor??
> I sort of knew that. please answer the question better
>
> as I understand it the full voltage would be applied accelerating hard
> near the max rpm of the motor. do you have a volt meter on the motor?
>
> also why are you selling parts of theYaris? just a new battery pack or
> complete roll back to ICE drive?
>
> Dan
>
>
> Mark Dutko wrote:
>> 216V to the Zilla, not the motor. That's the point of the controller.
>>
>>
>>


> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> >>
> >>
> >>> Mark, you write it's about 220v system voltage, I have been
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

I didn't say anything about being current limited

(-Phil-) wrote:
> No, full voltage would not be applied if the controller was in current 
> limit. Even a simple analog Curtis will do that. The Zilla Mark uses has 
> fully programmable limits, and even with the conservative settings he has, 
> the car still screams!
>
> -Phil
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 9:29 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube
>
>
> 
>> Ah come on man. I'm designing a controller myself and you answer by
>> saying the controller is what regulates the power to the motor??
>> I sort of knew that. please answer the question better
>>
>> as I understand it the full voltage would be applied accelerating hard
>> near the max rpm of the motor. do you have a volt meter on the motor?
>>
>> also why are you selling parts of theYaris? just a new battery pack or
>> complete roll back to ICE drive?
>>
>> Dan
>>
>>
>> Mark Dutko wrote:
>> 
>>> 216V to the Zilla, not the motor. That's the point of the controller.
>>>
>>>
>>>


> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> >>>
> >>>
> >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

Well, if you build a EV (or controller) without current limit, you are going 
to probably blow up things on a regular basis. At least the controller, but 
probably also Batteries, Motors. Not good!

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 10:05 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube


>I didn't say anything about being current limited
>
> (-Phil-) wrote:
>> No, full voltage would not be applied if the controller was in current
>> limit. Even a simple analog Curtis will do that. The Zilla Mark uses 
>> has
>> fully programmable limits, and even with the conservative settings he 
>> has,
>> the car still screams!
>>
>> -Phil
>> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 9:29 PM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube
>>
>>
>>
>>> Ah come on man. I'm designing a controller myself and you answer by
>>> saying the controller is what regulates the power to the motor??
>>> I sort of knew that. please answer the question better
>>>
>>> as I understand it the full voltage would be applied accelerating hard
>>> near the max rpm of the motor. do you have a volt meter on the motor?
>>>
>>> also why are you selling parts of theYaris? just a new battery pack or
>>> complete roll back to ICE drive?
>>>
>>> Dan
>>>
>>>
>>> Mark Dutko wrote:
>>>
>>>> 216V to the Zilla, not the motor. That's the point of the controller.
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>


> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> >>>>
> >>>>
> >>>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

sigh, this is not about controller design.
it's a simple question if the motor voltage in the Yaris ever reaches 
the maximum. you are running wild on non sequitur tangents

Dan

(-Phil-) wrote:
> Well, if you build a EV (or controller) without current limit, you are going 
> to probably blow up things on a regular basis. At least the controller, but 
> probably also Batteries, Motors. Not good!
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

As I understand it, the voltage applied to the motor will be enough over
the motor's back emf to cause a current through the motor. The current
is the difference of the voltages divided by the motor resistance. I'm
not trying to be condescending to you Dan, I know you know this, but
others may not. Correct me if there is something I'm missing.

So, in a series DC motor, at max rpm, you'll have x volts. To make it
spin you apply y volts. I don't think the y volts number is very close
to 220 volts even at max rpm and hard acceleration. I certainly could
be wrong on this and hope others will correct me if so. I think a
series DC motor is different that a permanent magnet motor in this
regard as a series DC motor is not supposed to run at no-load at the
rated voltage.

The advantage of using a high pack voltage is that the controller will
use lesser-duty pwm and so the battery current will be lower. I don't
think that the controller will ever use 100% pwm cycles at high
voltages. Maybe the racers on the list know how high the motor voltage
gets at high speeds. I'd be curious to know.

I hope this answers your question correctly.

Regards,
Brian

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dan Frederiksen
Sent: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 10:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube

I didn't say anything about being current limited

(-Phil-) wrote:
> No, full voltage would not be applied if the controller was in current

> limit. Even a simple analog Curtis will do that. The Zilla Mark uses

> has fully programmable limits, and even with the conservative settings

> he has, the car still screams!
>
> -Phil
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, November 28, 2007 9:29 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube
>
>
> 
>> Ah come on man. I'm designing a controller myself and you answer by 
>> saying the controller is what regulates the power to the motor??
>> I sort of knew that. please answer the question better
>>
>> as I understand it the full voltage would be applied accelerating 
>> hard near the max rpm of the motor. do you have a volt meter on the
motor?
>>
>> also why are you selling parts of theYaris? just a new battery pack 
>> or complete roll back to ICE drive?
>>
>> Dan
>>
>>
>> Mark Dutko wrote:
>> 
>>> 216V to the Zilla, not the motor. That's the point of the
controller.
>>>
>>>
>>>


> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> >>>
> >>>
> >>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Yaris EV conversion video on YouTube*

On Nov 29, 2007 1:27 PM, Gilbert, Brian D (GE Infra, Energy)


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > ...
> >
> > So, in a series DC motor, at max rpm, you'll have x volts. To make it
> ...


----------

